# Google Sky Map



## zoink (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello

Has anyone got Google Sky Map working on their HP Touchpad?

I thought it might be an issue with the GPS location - so I used Fake GPS - and it didn't solve the problem.

It loads fine, but the screen is black. Maybe it is unable to display on the Touchpad's resolution?


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

I think its related to the compass, I don't think they have it working 100% and sky map wigs out...


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

I've tried using share GPS on my Droid phone and blue tooth gps on the touchpad and I get nothing on skymaps. Google maps on the othehand works great with the above combo.


----------



## StevePoling (Sep 29, 2011)

I think you'll find that the gyroscope is needed.


----------



## yasin00 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am not sure. I get the black screen for this app but I purchased Star Chart which does the same thing and it works fine...hope it gets fixed or someone can figure it out.


----------



## AWATS (Oct 14, 2011)

I wanted to bring this back to the top. Has anyone gotten it to work? It's not the lack of GPS or the magnetometer since it works on a Nook which has neither. There are people that claim it works on their TP although pretty much in manual mode. That I would expect. I don't see why Sky Map stil blanks the screen after second. It's something else causing it.

Could it be because the TP does have magnetometers but the fact that they don't yet work be the issue? That said, the magentometer on 120212 do respond but not correctly. Seems to me Sky Map should at least be wrong but the screen should stay on.


----------

